# Risvegli coatti e Manager "porno"



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ho avuto un risveglio da film del terrore.
Se non secco di cancro ci penserà sicuramente un infarto.
nemmeno le sei del mattino.
Dormivo una meraviglia.
Quando
-CAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!-
Mi sono seduta sul letto con gli occhi spalancati e il cuore in gola, rincoglionita a manetta.
Mattia arrampicato sulle tende -TEBEEEEEEEEEEE!!!VAI VIA DAL LETTO PORCA PUTTANA!!!!!-
Cosa? Chi? Quando?
Vedo i gatti in modalità caccia.
_Che cazzo c'è nel letto?_ mi chiedo mentre mi alzo.
-LI TEBE! LI GUARDA! CAZZO E' ENORME!-
Io, tipo cieca, a cercare gli occhiali e accendere le luci pensando. Minchia cos'è sto robo che abbiamo nel letto? Un varano? Un granchio gigante? Un cadavere sbranato dai gatti?
Morale.
Infilata sotto le lenzuola, impaurita, tremante, con i gatti che l'aspettavano al varco.
Una locusta.
Ammetto. Enorme davvero. Era lunga almeno 15 centimetri giuro. E pure piuttosto grassa. Aveva la testa grossa come il mio pollice.
-ATTENTA CHE TI SALTA ADDOSSO!- 
-Mattia, vieni giù dalla tenda. Anche se la locusta ti salta addosso non è che ti sbrana.-
-RAGAZZI, UCCIDETELA!-
-Mattia smettila, sono le sei del mattino dai. Adesso la caccio fuori e tu caccia fuori i gatti.-
-LA TOCCHI?-
-No, la sposto con la forza del pensiero.-
-MA CHE SCHIFO! LASCIA FARE AI GATTI!-
-Senti...intanto sono loro che le portano in casa. Da stasera però i gatti dormono fuori dalla camera.-
-Ma poverini...-
-Poverini sto cazzo. Scegli. O vai a dormire sul divano con loro o dormi con me in camera con la porta chiusa.-

Ho avuto la tachicardia dieci minuti.
Odio essere svegliata di soprassalto. la genitrice lo faceva sempre.
Entrava di botto in camera facendo tutto il casino possibile e urlando -FORZA CHE E' MATTINO!- poi SBAM! 

Ho preso il caffè nella  stanza serra e controllando le orchidee ho scoperto che una stava mettendo un nuovo stelo floreale. 
Mi sono sentita gonfia di orgoglio e...l'ho fotografato. E ho fotografato anche l'altra orchidea che per ora sta cacciando solo radici e appena in ufficio ho subito mandato una mail a Manager (che fa il figo con le sue orchidee) con tanto di foto allegate.

Ho scritto una filippica da guru delle orchidee, ironizzando sulle sue presunte capacità clorofilliane, concludendo che se mi avesse pagato bene gli avrei confidato alcuni pragmatici segreti sulle Phalaenopsis.

Risponde

_...il parquet della tua stanza serra è uguale a quello che avevo io prima in camera...._

Ho fissato la mail un pò stranita.
Cioè. Dopo tutto il papiro orchidee scrive solo che ho lo stesso parquet che avava lui?

_Oddio Man...un segno? _ho ironizzato.

_Chissà...
sai che sto scaricando video per i miei figli, guarda che cosa ho trovato.
La prima è bellissima la seconda è da urlo._

_Madonna santa. Due canzoni da vomito. Ma proprio modello esorcista._
_Te le boccio entrambe. Per riequilibrare le mie povere orecchie raccapricciate ho dovuto ascoltare gli AC/DC .
Ti mando un pò di link di video musicali coreani adatti ai bimbi che visti i tuoi gusti...._

_Sono incredibili!!! Hai fatto felice dei bimbi!
Per quando riguarda il papà, è offeso per le parole dispregiative usate in riferimento ai suoi video_

_I bimbi mi piacciono e io piaccio a loro, mi spiace non ho lo stesso tocco magico con i papà offesi.
hai suggerimenti?_

_San Vittore?_

_...mi stai proponendo un gioco erotico detenuto/guardia?_

_visto che hai fatto tanto volontariato con i bimbi magari lo hai fatto anche con i detenuti..._

_...non era così facile da capire la battuta, non credi? Mica ti chiami Cutolo di cognome che poteva essere una roba ironica. Mi spiace. Il volontariato con i detenuti mi manca, ma insisto sul gioco di ruolo detenuto/guardia_

_Ruoli?_

Sono caduta dalla sedia. Minchia! 

_Ammetto di sentire con te una certa propensione a fare la detenuta ma ho la guardia nel dna, quindi non so.
Dovremmo provare...tu invece?_

_Potremmo provare entrambi i ruoli. In situazione diverse..._

A questo punto mi è caduta la mandibola e ho risposto un semplice.

_O si._

_mi stai facendo venire...strane...voglie._

_pensi di mettermi al corrente o aspetto una sorpresa al motel?_

_...dovrai aspettare...

Temevo questa risposta. Va bene, qualsiasi cosa tu abbia in mente mi troverai pronta.
Chissà se lo sarai tu..._


la domanda è:
Vergine di ferro Manager...che idee può avere su un gioco di ruolo prigioniero/guardia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ovvio, ti legherà con i calzini pirotecnici. E ti costringerà ad ascoltare musica melodica per ore. Pop italiano estremo. Mi raccomando il defibrillatore... c'ha un'età...


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6074 ha detto:
			
		

> Ovvio, ti legherà con i calzini pirotecnici. E ti costringerà ad ascoltare musica melodica per ore. Pop italiano estremo. Mi raccomando il defibrillatore... c'ha un'età...


...temevo di non essere l'unica a pensarlo.
Ammetto che il pop estremo italiano...ecco...non credo di avere il fisico...


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

stavolta do tutte le ragioni a Mattia! L'unico animale che mi fa veramente ma veramente paura...ma roba da infarto...sono le locuste!

per me sono una roba spaventosa....manco avessi davanti uno squalo bianco!

per esempio il post in cui tu hai messo una mantide religiosa: non sono riuscita manco a finire di leggerlo.....


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Simy;bt6076 ha detto:
			
		

> stavolta do tutte le ragioni a Mattia! L'unico animale che mi fa veramente ma veramente paura...ma roba da infarto...sono le locuste!
> 
> per me sono una roba spaventosa....manco avessi davanti uno squalo bianco!
> 
> per esempio il post in cui tu hai messo una mantide religiosa: non sono riuscita manco a finire di leggerlo.....


Guarda Simy, per dirla tutta un pò impressione fanno pure a me le locuste perchè sono davvero grandi e quando le prendo per le zampe dietro per non farle saltare e soprattutto non fargli del male, ecco...un leggero senso di ribrezzo ce l'ho, perchè sono proprio...paffute.
Cioè non mi danno l'effetto della cavalletta che è niente, ma proprio un effetto di..grosso. Non so spiegarmi ma capisco assolutamente lo schifo per le locuste.
E veramente svegliarmi con una locusta gigante che mi cammina sulla faccia potrei sclerare di brutto.
Non mi arrampico sui muri ma preferirei avere un pipistrello in camera o un topo piuttosto che una locusta guarda.


Ecco. Stasera ispezione stanze.
Cristo


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6077 ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda Simy, per dirla tutta un pò impressione fanno pure a me le locuste perchè sono davvero grandi e quando le prendo per le zampe dietro per non farle saltare e soprattutto non fargli del male, ecco...un leggero senso di ribrezzo ce l'ho, perchè sono proprio...paffute.
> Cioè non mi danno l'effetto della cavalletta che è niente, ma proprio un effetto di..grosso. Non so spiegarmi ma capisco assolutamente lo schifo per le locuste.
> E veramente svegliarmi con una locusta gigante che mi cammina sulla faccia potrei sclerare di brutto.
> Non mi arrampico sui muri ma preferirei avere un pipistrello in camera o un topo piuttosto che una locusta guarda.
> ...



no prenderla in mano nooooooooooooooooooo

cmq pipistrello for president 10.000 volte


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Simy;bt6078 ha detto:
			
		

> no prenderla in mano nooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> cmq pipistrello for president 10.000 volte


sono bellissimi. Io da piccola ne avevo adottato uno che aveva perso la sua tana in inverno, quando vanno in letargo. Che carino.


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6080 ha detto:
			
		

> sono bellissimi. Io da piccola ne avevo adottato uno che aveva perso la sua tana in inverno, quando vanno in letargo. Che carino.


io volevo mettere sul balcone le "casette" per fargli fare la tana,....ma sono stata minacciata dagli altri "inquilini" di sfratto esecutivo se faccio una cosa del genere


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2012)

Bene.  dopo questo pezzo mi vo a sentire tutto l'ultimo album dei Pantera.

Devi amarlo profondamente sto Mattia,bimba.

Con me non sarebbe arrivato a vedere il tramonto


----------

